# to "heal" to the right?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont' really want her to heal but just move to my right side. In agility she hates being on my right so I thought I would teach her to "Right" but she keeps going around me to a Heal.

Do I block my left side so she can't complete what she's trying to do?

btw...I lost my clicker!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't necessarily block your left, I would just put her on leash, and work on switching sides while walking briskly))

Hopefully I can explain this right,,what we do when working both sides,,start out on your left if that's where shes comfy, walk briskly and YOU turn INTO her and about face, she's going to end up on your right,,walk briskly, again turn into her and about face, she'll be on your left. to go to off leash, drop the leash and work it that way...agility is kinda like dancing, so keep the pace up, and keep changing sides and moving...

I think for her to 'move' to your right side, your going to have to back up, start on leash, and work it that way, vs offleash to begin with..make sense?? ))


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes it does. I had her on a leash but was just trying to get her to heal on my right, telling her Right, but she kept trying to go around my back to the left in a Finish and she was so confused on what I wanted her to do. I think what you say will work better for her.

Thanks!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my sister had this problem with her lab,,she was die hard obedience until she went to agility, she ended up never being able to run that darn dog on her right, but then again, she never tried to retrain it either..it's definatly 'hard' to work especially when the dog has always been on the left..)

sometimes I think it's harder for "us" cause it feels weird to both us and the dog..

have fun, and shame on you for losing your clicker )))))


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know!! I'm going to have to click my tongue!! I wont' be able to talk tomorrow!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I had the same issue with Kayla. We had gone through rally and Novice obedience heeling for so long that being on the right just wasn't happening. I use "side" for having her walking to my right. Trying to save "Right" and "Left" for turning directions when she is (supposed to be) ahead on the agility course or in a tight turn. 

Started right off working both sides with Lancer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh I like that! I'll use side with her from now on. It was so much easier for her moving like that. Thanks Diane!! It also helps to have a dog with crazy ball drive!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Hopefully MRL will weigh in on this with a super link!
We did groundwork to teach the dog to move on both sides...hard for me to explain...looking for a link....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I learned the Switch command last weekend. I need to work on Out, switch and side (was Right) this week.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I don't have a verbal command for it...it's more a body language thing.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use heel and side for Indy.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd go back to the basics -- hold a treat on your right side and walk with her there, clicking and treating. I don't think you need a specific word for it, it sounds like at this point she just needs to know it's OK to be on that side, and clicking and treating should be enough.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I lost my clicker!!! I used treats initially tonight but she responds better to a ball.

Doing what Diane told me worked perfectly for Jax. Sometimes I think she gets bored just making a couple of movements. She's a bit of a wild child.

That is exactly what she needs is to know that being on the right side is ok but I'll use Side in addition just in case it ever comes in handy.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in the process training both right and left heel because of having two dogs. When I walk them, one is on the right, the other on the left, but they have to heel at certain times, like other dogs are approaching. In the long run, I think it is teaching them it is okay to be on either side so long as they are AT my side and not ahead of me. It definitely helps when we play on the agility equipment at the herding facility.


----------



## psoliz25 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey guys...i'm a newby and I don't want to hijack your thread...what treats do you recommend for heal training? Anything specific? or just anything?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

High value...chicken, hotdogs..I took the leftover ham from Christmas and nuked it until it was hard like bacon.

But the treat might also be the tennis ball. I switch food and toys with Jax. She gets bored with food and will go dig her toy out of her bag in the middle of training....just leaves...gets her ball and comes back...


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Jax08, I would definitely change the command word. Your dog has associated "Heel" with your left side, so why make things complicated for her?? Maybe a "heel" on your right side could be commanded with the word "knee" instead, or "right side" or "toe". Whatever! You make it up! This way you guys can start fresh, like it's a new command....which it is. I think this might help.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For agility I just train my dogs to target my hand. I don't use any heel command for agility or flatwork. Instead I teach them a "here, touch!" so they come and nose whatever hand I'm holding. Also when training jump sequences and obstacles we make sure to ad as many (if not more) reps with the dog on the right.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh I like that idea. wasn't there a thread on teaching them to touch your hand with their nose just recently?

I wonder if that will slow her down a bit too. She's incredibly fast. If I can get her to pay attention and wait for what I want her to do my trainer thinks she'll win.


----------



## psoliz25 (Jul 28, 2008)

today was an unsuccesful day of heel training. They were completely oblivious to the treat...i'll try again tomorrow...I need more hotdogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeFor agility I just train my dogs to target my hand. I don't use any heel command for agility or flatwork. Instead I teach them a "here, touch!" so they come and nose whatever hand I'm holding. Also when training jump sequences and obstacles we make sure to ad as many (if not more) reps with the dog on the right.


Thank YOU Lies!!! It took just minutes to teach her "touch" and she was turning with me when I switched hands! Now if I can just get her to focus outside the house without bacon bits!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No prob. For me this has been the easiest way to work the dog on the right. Obviously you cannot make contact in a trial, but it's just an easy way to get the dog used to working on both sides and communicate what you want. As the dog gets more comfortable and more in tune with your movements, the touching/targeting will fade and the dog can be directed with just shoulder movements or flicks of the hand.

If you ever do herding, it doesn't hurt to brush up on this. One of the things they test is how well the dog moves around in both directions. For Kenya's, the judge had me move her around the arena (informal heel) several times in both directions before we could start on the sheep. For Nikon's and Coke's, I was not in the ring, but the instructor did move them both ways and had them turn/change directions both ways making sure they were comfortable either way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do want to have her tested for herding. She sees a herd of sheep or goats and just screams like you are killing her because she wants to go herd them. It's so embarrassing!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The "here, touch" clicker method is working beautifully. Jax will now touch whatever hand I'm holding out (thus moving in the direction I want) and then we moved on to 'turn' and she will stay on my right side without tring to heel!

No to proof it outside!!

Thanks again Lies!!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!







Sounds like a good way to do it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i want my dog to switch sides
i say "other side". we're not in competition
so i don't know if that's ok.

to teach "other side" i simply had my dog
on a leash on my left side. i would say
"other side" and lead him behind
me to my right side.

"other side" also works when we're on the trails
when my dog is off leash. sometimes the trail gets narrow
and people walking or people on horse back approach.
if my dog is walking into what seems like a head on collision
i say "other side" and my dog moves to the left or right.
he moves to what ever side is clear for passage.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried something similar to that with Jax and it didn't work. She hated being on my right side. I think the solution Lies laid out has worked best for her so far. She seems to be a bit more motivated because it seems like a game and is so concentrated on "playing" that she doesn't have the issues with being on my right now.

I don't have that problem with walking her. My issue is to get her comfortable on both sides for agility and to get her to watch my hand.


----------

